# Funny calvinist/arminianist jokes - Matt Slick



## JM (Mar 23, 2009)

[video=youtube;RtEAywFIjP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtEAywFIjP8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 23, 2009)

So that's what Matt Slick looks like. I've been on his CARM elist for years back when he was just getting started.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 23, 2009)

Gotta remember that one - it was defective from the get-go.


----------

